# PLEASE HELP! Spouse visa got REFUSED



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

hello everyone, I really need help, this morning i was so excited thinking ive got my visa for UK but it got refused, im devastated now.

They refused my application because my husbands monthly income is 1549.58 pounds which is less than the requirement (1550 pounds). 50 pence ?! 
He has savings of 16070.49 but it says that the requires saving should have been 16737.015 pounds (HOW ON EARTH AM I SUPPOSE TO KNOW THAT?! ) WHEN ON THE APPLICATION OF APPENDIX 2 SAYS THAT SAVINGS OF 16000 IS FINE!

So right now, im freaking out because it has been 3 months i havent seen my husband and im dying. 

They have given a form to appeal against the ECO's decision. SO i was thinking if i should appeal against it, is it worth it or are they going to refuse it anyway????
My husband works in his dads restaurant on saturday nights so we can add those play slips and also he has another saving account so i can add that too to the notice of appeal.

PLEASE HELP!!!! I NEED TO KNOW IF I SHOULD APPEAL AGAINST THE ECO'S DECISION OR ITS WORTHLESS?! OR SHOULD I JUST RESTART THE WHOLE APPLICATION (VA4F4A APPLICATION) ALL OVER AGAIN?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What category/categories did you apply under? Nowhere does it say £16,000 in savings is fine. £16,000 is the base amount of savings if you are short in employment income not all that is needed. What exactly did the refusal letter say? Type it out rather than paraphrasing.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> What category/categories did you apply under? Nowhere does it say £16,000 in savings is fine. £16,000 is the base amount of savings if you are short in employment income not all that is needed. What exactly did the refusal letter say? Type it out rather than paraphrasing.


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR REPLYING SO QUICKLY IM ABOUT HAVE A MINI HEART ATTACK!

HERE'S THE REASONS FOR REFUSAL

"Your spnsor is not exempt frpm the financial requirements as defined in paragraph E-ECP.3.3. I am not able to take into account any potential employment you gave available to you in the UK or any offers of financial support fro third parties. In order to meet the financial requirements of the Rules your spnsor needs a gross income of at least 18,600 pounds per annum (or if applying with 1 child 22,400 and an additional 2400 for each additional child)

You have indicated that you wish to rely on income from your spnsor's employrment with RBS. You state that your spmspr earns 19 848 pounds from your employment. It is acknowleged that your employer has provided a letter confirming your spnsors annual salary. However, the payslips you have provided do not supposrt this. The maximum monthly gross per pay your sponsor has received in the 6 months prior to the application is 1549.58. This is less than 1550 pounds gross pay a month needed to meet the financial threshold of 18600 pounds. I have added up the gross pay for the 6 months and they show your spnsor has earned 9152.59 in 6 months prior to the application. this equates to 18 305.18 over 12 months (19 152.59 divided by 6 & multiplied by 12). Your sponsor therefore does not meet the financial threshold. In order to make up the application deficit you would require 16 737.05 pounds in savings for the whole of 6 months prior to the application. You have provided bank statement for his savings account showing a minimum of 666.56 to be held in the current account on the same day. On 10/03/2014 a minimum of 26.73 was held in your spnsors current account. You and your sonsor therefore do not hold sufficient savings to combine with your sponsors income to meet the financial threshold. I Therefore refuse your application under paragraph EC-91.1 (d) of appendix FM of the immigration rules (E-ECP.3.1)"


THERE YOU GO THATS THE WHOLE REASON


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

and we applied under income from salaried employment in the UK category A


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You were rightly refused. If you have a shortfall in income the calculation is the shortfall times 2.5 plus £16,000. So if his pay slips indicated he earned £18305.18/ year then he would need the shortfall from £18,600--294.82 x 2.5 =737.05 PLUS £16,000 so £16,737.05. Savings must be held untouched for 6 months.

As per FM 1.7:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You were rightly refused. If you have a shortfall in income the calculation is the shortfall times 2.5 plus £16,000. So if his pay slips indicated he earned £18305.18/ year then he would need the shortfall from £18,600--294.82 x 2.5 =737.05 PLUS £16,000 so £16,737.05. Savings must be held untouched for 6 months.
> 
> As per FM 1.7:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf



We didn't know about the 2.5% plus 16000.
But my husband works at his dads restaurant on saturday nights, do you think i should appeal and add those pay slips to it and he has a difference saving account too should i add that too... or they will refuse it because you didnt submit those papers at first place??

Should i just restart my application with a savings of 17 000 pounds ?


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

So sorry i meant to say shortfall times 2.5


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't normally introduce fresh documents or evidence which wasn't part of your original application, such as part-time restaurant work. 
All you can do is to reapply with fresh evidence that will meet the financial requirement. I'm afraid you have to pay again.
Yes, even 50p shortfall is enough to get your visa refused. They are that strict, as ECO cannot use any discretion on financial matter.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can't normally introduce fresh documents or evidence which wasn't part of your original application, such as part-time restaurant work.
> All you can do is to reapply with fresh evidence that will meet the financial requirement. I'm afraid you have to pay again.
> Yes, even 50p shortfall is enough to get your visa refused. They are that strict, as ECO cannot use any discretion on financial matter.


Thank you so much !!! JOPPA AND NYCLON for replying so quickly.

I am soo depressed right now, I have been waiting for this visa for about 3 months now and I need to reapply again.

i have one last question, I started working and i have a job for 2 months now should i add that too? Or they don't really care about my employment as I dont have a guaranteed job in UK so my financial status doesn't really matter. 


I thank you both from the bottom of my heart for being so kind and replying so quickly.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Income from your employment cannot be used to help meet the financial requirement.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can't normally introduce fresh documents or evidence which wasn't part of your original application, such as part-time restaurant work.
> All you can do is to reapply with fresh evidence that will meet the financial requirement. I'm afraid you have to pay again.
> Yes, even 50p shortfall is enough to get your visa refused. They are that strict, as ECO cannot use any discretion on financial matter.





nyclon said:


> Income from your employment cannot be used to help meet the financial requirement.


Thank you so much... So he has to have a minimum of 16 737 .05 pounds for at least 6 months? Does that mean we have to apply in 6 months? or I can apply right away and put 17 000 pounds in our savings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you want to use savings to plug the shortfall in savings, yes, you have to wait 6 months.
Alternatively, you can wait until the payslip below £1,550 falls out of reckoning, or use income from part-time restaurant work, provided he has been in work for at least 6 months and has documentary evidence like employment letter, payslips and bank statement showing credits. If it's cash-in-hand causal job, it will be tricky.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much! We'll add the part time jobs pay slips and also the other saving accounts details


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Make sure you only submit evidence that will meet the financial requirement. Don't show more than you need just to be sure.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiona I'm sorry to hear about your refusal for a meer 50p 

I'm interested whether you got the standard email which states "a decision has been made"?

Good luck with your new application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Fiona, don't die yet!  

just re-apply with all the documents you have and new ones to cover whatever is missing

Goodluck!


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Yes like others have stated you *MUST EARN £1,550* or more a month to apply under Cat A.
When you add your 6 months payslips together you must have £9,300 or above also.

£1550 x 6 = £9300 x 2 = £18600


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Yes like others have stated you *MUST EARN £1,550* or more a month to apply under Cat A.
> When you add your 6 months payslips together you must have £9,300 or above also.
> 
> £1550 x 6 = £9300 x 2 = £18600


i have never understood how this work how they add it up and how the total is 18600 till i read your post lol!


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Fiona! You're nearly there! You know what to do next, thanks to our amazing mods and the wonderful folks on this forum. You CAN do this!!  It will just take longer than you originally thought which is a huge bummer, I know. Before you submit anything, ask every question you have and post your checklist to make sure everything is in order. Hang in there!


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> Fiona I'm sorry to hear about your refusal for a meer 50p
> 
> I'm interested whether you got the standard email which states "a decision has been made"?
> 
> Good luck with your new application :fingerscrossed:



They emailed me :
" Dear Applicant,
A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by DHL". 

I was so excited thinking my visa got accepted, and now here i am a total mess, cant sleep at all! 

Pultet and SHUVO GIRL my husband has an earnings of 19 850 before taxes thats what it states on his pay slips and after taxex we are still above the requirement, only problem is that my husband has a pension plan with his employer so he has to pay 200 pounds every month which is directly taken off from his pay checks. He wants to appeal agaisnt the ECO's decision, but to be honest im not convinced this is going to work and i cant just wait 6-9 months for another refusal. Im probably going to redo the application with a priority service as i cannot wait any longer to see my husband it has already been more than 3 months we've missed our first annivesary! Im so depressed if it doesnt work this time i dont know what im going to do. When we got married we had no idea it was going to be this hard! I love him soo much and the wait is killing me! 

Right now im not in state of doing any paper work so today im taking a day off and tomorrow ill see what i can do!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no point in appealing and having to wait that much longer.

If it's any consolation to you, my son missed his first and second wedding anniversaries, his sons second birthday, his wifes birthday and last xmas together 

It's tough but you just have to keep at it I'm afraid and sure you will be fine now knowing what you do :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> Hi Fiona! You're nearly there! You know what to do next, thanks to our amazing mods and the wonderful folks on this forum. You CAN do this!!  It will just take longer than you originally thought which is a huge bummer, I know. Before you submit anything, ask every question you have and post your checklist to make sure everything is in order. Hang in there!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate everyone for taking time to read my thread ! Thank you all for all the support! 

My husband think we should appeal as it might be quicker than reapplying again... I dont know what to do! He wants to appeal on the basis that his earning per year excees the 18 600. The pension plan shoudnt be counted, and he has a part job (saturday nights only) and another saving account but we didn't provide details about that because we thought it was uneccesary because we already meet the requirements. 

Please advice me , i want to know if an appeal is worth because if i restart the application all over again then ill gave to add my new job (have it for 2 months now) and also ill have to wait for my husband to send me the last 3 months pay checks and new bank statements and a new letter from employer .

Is the hassle really worth it or an appeal would be fine and also how long does an appeal take?


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> There is no point in appealing and having to wait that much longer.
> 
> If it's any consolation to you, my son missed his first and second wedding anniversaries, his sons second birthday, his wifes birthday and last xmas together
> 
> It's tough but you just have to keep at it I'm afraid and sure you will be fine now knowing what you do :fingerscrossed:


Thank you so much! I'll talk to husband later on and decide on what to do as he is at work right now. I dont know how the appeal really works so i might just start a fresh new application. I'll keep everyone updated  

Thanks again to everyone for all the help and support. I wouldve been lost without this forum. So glad ive found it online!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

An appeal can take anything up to a year..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

An appeal will definitely take longer than reapplying. 6 months to a year at least. Additionally, if you didn't provide information about his 2nd job and 2nd savings account in your original application, you can't submit it as evidence for an appeal. 

Also, income from your job will not be considered since you are not living in the UK on a visa which allows you to work. In your case, only the sponsor's income can be used to meet the financial requirement


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Fiona2 said:


> They emailed me :
> " Dear Applicant,
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Fiona!

Going by this post they were incorrect to refuse your application!  They should be going by pay BEFORE any deductions including pension payments surely?? As you say - reapplying will be much quicker just a shame that you have to go at it again!

I think you need to highlight this when re-applying.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Fiona2 said:


> They emailed me :
> " Dear Applicant,
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> ...


Don't appeal. Just wait until your husband meets the threshold fully then re-apply.

You say your husband's yearly gross salary is £19,850. This seems fine on paper but UKBA have been crafty with this £18,600 rule if you apply under Cat A. 

Even if you earn £18,600 gross a year you won't be able to apply under Cat A using the 6 months rule because in your case £19,850 divided by 52 weeks is £381.73. So multiply that by 4 and your husband's flat monthly earnings is £1526.92 (£23.08 below the required the £1550).

It's really complicated because my husband went through it too. He earnt just over £19,000 flat but had to do a shed load of overtime to make sure his monthly earnings were above £1550. 

In conclusion don't come to the table if each months payslip is not above *£1550*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Even if you earn £18,600 gross a year you won't be able to apply under Cat A using the 6 months rule because in your case £19,850 divided by 52 weeks is £381.73. So multiply that by 4 and your husband's flat monthly earnings is £1526.92 (£23.08 below the required the £1550).


You don't multiply your weekly earnings by four to get your monthly income. 4 x 12 = 48 but there are 52 weeks in a year. What you should do is to multiply by 52 and divide by 12.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> It's really complicated because my husband went through it too. He earnt just over £19,000 flat but had to do a shed load of overtime to make sure his monthly earnings were above £1550.
> 
> In conclusion don't come to the table if each months payslip is not above £1550.


But only if you are in a salaried job with no overtime, commissions or bonuses. If you can get any of these (and confirmed in your employment letter), you take an average pay over 6 months and annualise it.


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Joppa can you confirm for me if somebody working 40hrs per week in salaried employment with no overtime, commission or bonuses and earning a Gross Annual salary of £18,900 do they meet the requirements by your calculations?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

zaeedh said:


> Joppa can you confirm for me if somebody working 40hrs per week in salaried employment with no overtime, commission or bonuses and earning a Gross Annual salary of £18,900 do they meet the requirements by your calculations?


Yes they do


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Hertsfem, shuvo had me a little confused there.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

zaeedh said:


> Thanks Hertsfem, shuvo had me a little confused there.


Providing no months (in a 6 monthly period) go below £1550 gross for any reason..


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Yeah I've got that covered, thanks again.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Now i dont understand why our application got rejected! My husband earn 19848 £ but evry month they take off 200$ For his pension plan which is clearly indicated on his pay slips! The employer confirmed it in their letter that he really earns that much! Im really confused... They didnt even make an effort to check the pay slips and analyse it! They dont understand how it affects our life


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Just ensure your partner makes it clear in his supporting letter and on the appendix 2 form that this refusal was in error as the ECO based their decision on the net pay rather than gross.


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Isn't it sometimes possible to just email them and make them aware that they have made a mistake and have them rectify it without the need to appeal? I'm sure i read about someone in similar circumstances who emailed ukvi and had the refusal overturned. Maybe it's worth a shot before making a decision on what to do next?


----------



## Emmy fr (Jul 4, 2014)

im sorry to hear about your visa refused :/ that sucks and there's no need to go thro the appeal process cuz there when will u get depression for sure they'll just waste 8 months from ur life and end up by refusing again! just reapply with new documents and new fees
good luck and dw we're all goin thro this visa nightmare


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your concern and advice really appreciate it and it helps me to go through it...
Im my case my husband already talked to a immigration lawyer, and he is going to fix it, because it is the ECO who didnt check the pay slip, and rejected my visa! So the lawyer is going to write a letter and fix it... So hopefully i wont have to wait too long and its gonna all work out! Because if i want to reapply ill have to ask my husband to get new lette from employer plus 3 month pay slips and then send everythig to me back to back to canada an plus the 2000$ so hopefully it work with whatever the immigration lawyer is about to do!


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im sorry soo many typos but you all get the point


----------



## ikura (Jan 24, 2014)

Good luck, Fiona! I'm sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Emmy fr said:


> im sorry to hear about your visa refused :/ that sucks and there's no need to go thro the appeal process cuz there when will u get depression for sure they'll just waste 8 months from ur life and end up by refusing again! just reapply with new documents and new fees
> good luck and dw we're all goin thro this visa nightmare





ikura said:


> Good luck, Fiona! I'm sorry this happened to you!


Thank you soo much! Really appreciate it


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Fiona
From the information you provided, your husband definitely earns more than the required amount. I am sure the CEO might have looked at the net pay instead of the gross. Lets wait and see what they do when they receive your letter and all the best. 

SHUVO Girl you scared me there with your calculations.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

andrie said:


> Fiona
> From the information you provided, your husband definitely earns more than the required amount. I am sure the CEO might have looked at the net pay instead of the gross. Lets wait and see what they do when they receive your letter and all the best.
> 
> SHUVO Girl you scared me there with your calculations.


Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

This is horrible Fiona  I'm so sorry and hope you can get this overturned and be with your husband.

We know exactly how you're feeling because we just got refused yesterday  It's already been 3 months apart and now with no idea how long it's going to be until we're together again. It's truly heartbreaking 

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Hie guys, I just got paid today and I started contributing towards my pension as well and what i noticed is that the pension amount is taken out before the gross amount. So for example if I earn £1550 per month and pay £200 pension my gross will come up as £1350 then tax and NI will be deducted for net pay. Strange hey


----------



## VictoriaW (May 24, 2014)

andrie said:


> Hie guys, I just got paid today and I started contributing towards my pension as well and what i noticed is that the pension amount is taken out before the gross amount. So for example if I earn £1550 per month and pay £200 pension my gross will come up as £1350 then tax and NI will be deducted for net pay. Strange hey


That's because it's tax free to put money into a pension. It's an incentive to make people pay into pensions

You pay the tax later when you withdraw your pension


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello everyone i know its been a long time since i last posted something...But i need to tell you all I GOT MY VISA  Im soooooo happy !!!

SO yeah in August i got my visa refused i did a visa appeal then, it took about a few weeks but the decision is overturned and I GOT MY VISA !!!
Thanks to everyone in this forum without you guys i would never been able to take any steps!!!
Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!

Im going to keep following the threads around here because i still need to know what to do next...

But for now im just too happy, cant wait to see my husband.
You all have a an amazing day


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations! 

If you have a chance It would be really interesting if you could describe in a bit more detail how you appealed, what you said, what the process was etc.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

That's a really quick turnaround for an appeal! Congratulations to you and your spouse.
Would you mind telling us what the appeal process was like for you? Usually we hear that it takes significantly longer than the application process.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You were rightly refused. If you have a shortfall in income the calculation is the shortfall times 2.5 plus £16,000. So if his pay slips indicated he earned £18305.18/ year then he would need the shortfall from £18,600--294.82 x 2.5 =737.05 PLUS £16,000 so £16,737.05. Savings must be held untouched for 6 months.
> 
> As per FM 1.7:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf



please what is this ? x 2.5+16.000 !§§ 
cn ny one explain ?
i thought i should get 1550 pr month that's all !! from where this comes!!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

beissan said:


> i thought i should get 1550 pr month that's all !!


Yes, _if_ you get £1550 / month that _is _all you need. However, if you don't get that, you can use savings over £16000 to compensate.

If you don't have savings over £16000 then you don't have to think or worry about this - just think about the £1550 / month


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Joppa said:


> But only if you are in a salaried job with no overtime, commissions or bonuses. If you can get any of these (and confirmed in your employment letter), you take an average pay over 6 months and annualise it.


can you explain for me that please ?? overtime what does it mean ?? if i work from 7am to 5pm or 6 pm !! or there is alimited num of hours in aweek !!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

beissan said:


> can you explain for me that please ?? overtime what does it mean ?? if i work from 7am to 5pm or 6 pm !! or there is alimited num of hours in aweek !!


https://www.gov.uk/overtime-your-rights/overview

Overtime means the hours you work outside your normal working hours. Normal working hours are the hours in your employment contract.

In general, you can be sure of getting paid for your normal working hours, but you cannot be sure of being able to work overtime.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

topo morto said:


> https://www.gov.uk/overtime-your-rights/overview
> 
> Overtime means the hours you work outside your normal working hours. Normal working hours are the hours in your employment contract.
> 
> In general, you can be sure of getting paid for your normal working hours, but you cannot be sure of being able to work overtime.


My fiance was only contracted to make 18,500 a year at the time we applied (he's since been given a raise), but he's really made more like 20k this year with overtime. The head of HR gave us a letter stating that he is regularly required to work overtime and double overtime on the weekends and stated that the need for him to work overtime would continue; and my visa got approved. 
Though, I don't know that I'd rely on that to get you through. That was probably up to the ECO's discretion.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

hightensionwire said:


> My fiance was only contracted to make 18,500 a year at the time we applied (he's since been given a raise), but he's really made more like 20k this year with overtime. The head of HR gave us a letter stating that he is regularly required to work overtime and double overtime on the weekends and stated that the need for him to work overtime would continue; and my visa got approved.
> Though, I don't know that I'd rely on that to get you through. That was probably up to the ECO's discretion.


Were his actual earnings over the 6 months before the application over £9, 300? If so he may have been approved for the reason Joppa stated...


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

topo morto said:


> Were his actual earnings over the 6 months before the application over £9, 300? If so he may have been approved for the reason Joppa stated...


Not sure, after tax, definitely not, but before tax _maybe_.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

I think before tax would be what counted. Having said that I seem to remember other people here say that they were slightly under and still got approved.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

topo morto said:


> I think before tax would be what counted. Having said that I seem to remember other people here say that they were slightly under and still got approved.


I think at that point its really up to the discretion of the ECO. I'm sure that there are some that would reject you for being £100 under too. We submitted a handful of very recent payslips in which he'd earned like £400 extra those months, which may have also helped.


----------



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

So you need to show them an annual income of 18 600Â£ after taxes, you can add your over time income and any other type of income you have the total has to be at least 18 600Â£. 
If you have an income of less than 18 600Â£ then you need to show them a saving of : (18600- your income) x 2.5 + 16 000
That amount has to be in ur savings for at least 6 months.

In my case, my husband had an income of 19848Â£ but he has 200Â£/ month pension plan and he works in a bank and they take his 200Â£ directly from the pay check and add it to his savings... But the 200Â£ is on the pay check too but on the column with savings, but my ECO was too dumb to understand the pay check, so he refused because the monthly income that he saw was less than 1550Â£. So we asked my accouting cousin to write a letter explaining the pay check in details and we gave them that letter with our appeal form. 

So i got my visa refused on the 1st of august and i had 28 days to do an appeal, they sent me infos for the appeal and the address where to send. So i sent my appeal on the 25th of august they gave me a time frame of 8-16 weeks because theres 3 tiers of appeals. I got lucky i got my visa overturned after 6 weeks, i got my email on the 15th of october and then i had to send them my passport via UPS and i got it back last week! 

Hopefully it helps
Good luck to you all


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Fiona2 said:


> So you need to show them an annual income of 18 600Â£ after taxes, you can add your over time income and any other type of income you have the total has to be at least 18 600Â£.
> If you have an income of less than 18 600Â£ then you need to show them a saving of : (18600- your income) x 2.5 + 16 000
> That amount has to be in ur savings for at least 6 months.
> 
> ...


Income is figured as a total BEFORE taxes, not after.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

please you are talking about taxes !!is they the rent of house ; gaz, water , electricity bills ???


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

beissan said:


> please you are talking about taxes !!is they the rent of house ; gaz, water , electricity bills ???


No, they are not tax. 

When you earn a wage of £18 600 a year, you don't get all that money. Usually the government takes some as Income Tax, and some as National Insurance.

try going to Income tax calculator: Find out your take-home pay and putting in £18 600 - you will see you actually only get £15,603 a year. This is because you pay £1 720 tax and £1277 national insurance.

The good news is that UKBA use the full figure for most calculations. The full figure (18 600) is called your _gross _pay. The number after tax is called your _net _pay.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

beissan said:


> please you are talking about taxes !!is they the rent of house ; gaz, water , electricity bills ???


No, those are living expenses and have no impact on your application. Taxes are the amounts withheld by the governments involved. This is why you have a gross amount (before taxes) on your paystub, and then a net amount (after taxes) that is actually paid to you or deposited. If you pay into a pension with your company, that is taken out as well.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

but in applying for spouse visa they look how much you earn and that before any thing is taken right !! so i have to earn just 18.600 a year not more right !


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

beissan said:


> but in applying for spouse visa they look how much you earn and that before any thing is taken right !! so i have to earn just 18.600 a year not more right !


If you are in a normal job with a salary, yes, that's right.


----------

